# weirdest/worst dog names?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats' the oddest or worst name for a dog you've ever heard? 

I was looking up future doggy names earlier on and was specifically looking at Egyptian names, when I came across one I liked the sound of... until it dawned on me - Isis 

I like it as a name but I think i'm gonna have to give it a miss!

My mum also used to work with a bloke who had a Weim called sh*tbag 

So what's the most inappropriate/weirdest name for a dog you've heard? Not counting nicknames!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a lovely white lurcher around my way called Pooh


----------



## Alfiepoo (May 19, 2014)

Haven't heard any odd dog names, but my Mum's friend's cat is named FC. - f*cking cat! Brilliant.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

And I actually know someone who called their girl DeeFer Dog  (you need to say it out loud  )


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

As long as you and the dog are happy to me it doesn't matter, Ok I might think oh that's odd/ stupid or weird but that's just my opinion.

Plus I love unusual names


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Worst one I heard was Fugly


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Worst one I heard was Fugly


And was he/she?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Alfiepoo said:


> Haven't heard any odd dog names, but my Mum's friend's cat is named FC. - f*cking cat! Brilliant.


HA that reminded me of my old dear neighbour a few years ago....he son named their cat cooking fat and and she never realised why bless her


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My nan has a cat called Mouse, one of my sister hand me down animals  she's 16 now


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a dog called Grufty. It is midlands slang for Dirty, unkempt, scruffy. Never met another one.

The worst dog name ever was one in our village when I was a kid called ******

Weirdest ever is a toss up between Hale Bop and Wurzle.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to admit Compass is pretty weird!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I only named one of mine, Penny who I had from baby.., the other 2 came with names they knew so I left them since they'd had enough trauma in their lives, I like Mollys name, it is a good name for a dog...but Fizz...named after an oversized man in a stupid fluffy suit on a b b c kids programme....I ask you....who would do that to a dog...(says the woman who puts bows n her dogs hair I know lol ) but c mon...the poor girl did they not think she'd had enough crap in her life....anyway, she was 2 so I let it stay...and I love her dearly...but Fizz....they might as well have called her tinky bloody winky lol


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Our rescue is named Mooky. Its certainly unusual and we've yet to come across another. 

All ive found on the name is its a clown? Also slang for love making?!?!?! (A play on nookie) 

He's also been called Solomon, sully and Bailey. He suits mooky most of all


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metaldog said:


> The worst dog name ever was one in our village when I was a kid called ******


My Great Great (possibly Great again, not sure!) Grandad had a horse of the same name! It wasn't construed as racist back then though, I don't think.



Picklelily said:


> As long as you and the dog are happy to me it doesn't matter, Ok I might think oh that's odd/ stupid or weird but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Plus I love unusual names


I like unusual names too, I have one myself  that's why I am asking  it's only a bit of fun


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My son knows someone whose dog was called Minger.

A man where I live called his Shih Tzu puppy Pooh (I'm assuming that's how he meant to spell it but wouldn't be surprised if it was the version without the H).

Not a dog but a friend had a budgie called SFB (yes, he did mean sh*t for brains - I don't know a lot about budgies but he was adament that his budgie was stupid )


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> My Great Great (possibly Great again, not sure!) Grandad had a horse of the same name! *It wasn't construed as racist back then though, I don't think.*


No it wasn't . Wing Commander Guy Gibson (of WW2 bouncing bomb fame, the film The Dam Busters tells the story) had a dog called ******, quite a few black dogs were given that name. Political correctness hadn't been "invented" back then!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Not the worst by a long shot, but an odd one was a little Cav when I was a child from a local village called Gary lol. It's just so...human.

Not a fan of names like 'Killer' or 'Demon' etc and especially with breeds such as Staffs as I feel it plays into their overall 'devil' dog image that the wider public already have pinned on them 

Forgot to add that before we 'rescued' him, my cousin had a Hamster she called 'dipstick' as she said he was stupid. We changed his name to Little Guy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> My son knows someone whose dog was called Minger.
> 
> A man where I live called his Shih Tzu puppy Pooh (I'm assuming that's how he meant to spell it but wouldn't be surprised if it was the version without the H).
> 
> Not a dog but a friend had a budgie called SFB (yes, he did mean sh*t for brains - I don't know a lot about budgies but he was adament that his budgie was stupid )


LOL well all the budgies i've had have been a bit daft! Some can be really clever though, there's some brilliantly trained budgies on Youtube 

One of my friends also used to have a white GSD called Zion - I think it was after a lion on The Lion Man TV show. Unusual name but I love it, I think it's a great name! And it really suited him!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Not a fan of names like 'Killer' or 'Demon' etc and especially with breeds such as Staffs as I feel it plays into their overall 'devil' dog image that the wider public already have pinned on them


No I don't like names like that either! I kind of like them as Ironic names for a Chihuahua or something - although for some of the little dogs i've known, it's not too far from the truth LOL.

Mabel, our Manchester Terrier used to have a best friend at Ringcraft, she was a little Border Terrier called Rita. Then there was Elsie the Pug.... it sounded more like a knit and natter group than a ringcraft club :lol: I love really human names for animals


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Fleur said:


> There is a lovely white lurcher around my way called Pooh


I call Hector 'Poop' I have no idea why or where it came from but it's just his nick name, I darent puts hilde's nickname here as its so mean and bad


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango's quite unusual,not my choice but it's grown on me. She and the rest of her litter were born on November 5th , she has a brother called Bonfire Knight ! Her full KC name is Ranagarth Golden Tango of Samlane. 
Reena's KC name is Zaffiro, not sure what it means but she's always been known s Reena. I call her Reena the Wiener.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

A Lab called Nimrod - not a fan!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Throp gets some  "Rob?" responses, it's part of his registered racing name. Pru i sometimes call pooh or prudle/poodle in public  
Some human names don't work for me as dog names, such as Derek or Fiona.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MontyMaude said:


> I call Hector 'Poop' I have no idea why or where it came from but it's just his nick name


Heidi is called poo too!! I know where it comes from though (heidi-heidi peidi-peido poo-poo bag!!).
Now she is either Poo Bag or my little Poo!

I suppose calling my cat Frisbee was pretty weird but it did suit him. Also knew a dog called Bloke which I didnt understand, and a Chihuahua called Zorro which always made me laugh!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

There was a dog in the vets some time ago called Useless, which I thought was a bit mean, but certainly unusual!  Then again, one of mine is called Extra and I don't think there are many Extra's around... The other one is officially Elliot, but that ended up as Smelliot/Helliot and now he usually gets called Smelly.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I passed a couple of gun dogs with their owner as they were collecting for a shoot at the local farm  and spoke briefly to her - when I asked what their names were she said Dog and Bitch in a kind of dismissive way (kind of, who would name a dog? kind of thing! 

Made them sound somewhat disposable


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the ladies I walk with has named her dog after her late father....A slightly disturbing thought..

Further down the road there is a lady who has named her dogs (5 of them) after Japanese gods, a couple I remember are Jizo Inzanami and Fujin they are such tongue twisters!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I passed a couple of gun dogs with their owner as they were collecting for a shoot at the local farm  and spoke briefly to her - when I asked what their names were she said Dog and Bitch in a kind of dismissive way (kind of, who would name a dog? kind of thing!
> 
> Made them sound somewhat disposable


There's a pointer called Dog round here - it actually really suits him and apparently it's very easy to find personalised accessories, but the guy who owns him says he does get a lot of stick for it.



dorrit said:


> One of the ladies I walk with has named her dog after her late father....A slightly disturbing thought..


Oops, my cat is named after my dad (both still alive). I was going through endless lists of names when I got him, in the end my friend got so annoyed she said "Why don't you just name him after your parents?". So the cat is called Eric. Makes the vet laugh every time for some reason...


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

I know of a BT called Asbo. Quite apt given the trouble that this breed can cause!


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

My old cat was called Boldy :001_wub:

I have a dog called Penelope which usually gets a surprised *cough* Rude *cough* reaction.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

There is a weimaraner we have met once or twice at the beach called Dave.

Think the worse though was a guy calling to his retriever "Coon" Apparently he was a bin raider so they called him Raccoon! :blushing:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

A friend of mine called one of her Rotts Cat - which i think is just weird!

My cats tend to have human names - dogs to as theyve generally been rehomed & didnt want to change them

I know a few more unusual ones - Beetle, Bean, Bug (love all of those & all really suit the dogs theyre attached to!) I know a Bones and a Jones  and Spider 

My next one (if i get to name them of corse) will have a more unusual name  i like them


Nicknames - i thnk they deserve a seperate thread!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I know of a woman who called her Pomeranian 'come here'..... Because she said that's all 'it' needs to know.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kare said:


> There is a weimaraner we have met once or twice at the beach called Dave.
> 
> Think the worse though was a guy calling to his retriever "Coon" Apparently he was a bin raider so they called him Raccoon! :blushing:


I have known a few dogs called Dave. I like the name .

A friend had two dogs called Heckler and Koch after the arms manufacturer. However just calling out "Koch" in public didn't get the best reactions..


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know someone who had a cat called Carwash. It was a wavy haired breed and they thought it looked like the brushes in a carwash, hence the name!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I once knew a dog of a particular breed that I assessed called Atticus.............


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fleur said:


> And I actually know someone who called their girl DeeFer Dog  (you need to say it out loud  )


Deefer is a very common name for dogs, a comedy in the 80's had a dog with that name, also so David's dog in Heartbeat was called Deefer.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I know a family who had a Lab cross called Charlie, when i found out the family's surname was Farley it made sense, though I'd have to get another called piggy. All my pets have pet style names except the hamster, she is named Lisa after Lisa Stansfield....Steve
Pip-Dog
Tom, Dick, Harry, Poppy, Sammy, Bobby, Kiwi, Mango, Salt and Pepper-Birds
Lisa-Hamster


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I nearly forgot a good friend has a cat called Ketchup-Dog LOL, Steve


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Sparkle22 said:


> I have a dog called Penelope which usually gets a surprised *cough* Rude *cough* reaction.


Penelope is rude?  Really? When did that happen?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

A Dutch friend of mine had a dog called B*rstard called after a type of brown sugar he was similar in colour to.

Not dogs but a friend has a cat called Little sh*t as apparently it was as a kitten. Our first cats were called Stinker and Leifje. Dutch for (roughly translated as) naughty one and darling. You can probably guess what they were like as kittens


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

When I worked in kennels I looked after a dog called Shagus and another called Coon they both lived in London I wouldn't want to stand in a park and call them.
I named a rescue cav Roger as he spent 10yrs as the stud dog also took on a bitch called Wally I changed it as I wouldn't call that on a walk when she was in season she was such a tart I nick named her Lilo Lil which stuck
Poor Ugs was named as she was the ugliest thing I had ever seen but now I think she is beautiful


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

CockersIndie said:


> I know of a woman who called her Pomeranian 'come here'..... Because she said that's all 'it' needs to know.


Oh dear, I find that really sad :sad:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

There's a dog in my village called Nobber. Nobs for short. Wouldn't choose it personally... And I also know a small dog called Boobie. Wouldn't choose that either...


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Weirdest one I heard was a friend had a dog called teabag I have no idea why lol

My dog came with his name Riley, not a name id pick but didnt have the heart to change it since he knew it, my oh wanted to change his name to either Shearer as in alan shearer or Jessie because he looks like a girl lol (although i think breaking bad contributed to that name suggestion to)


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I've met 100's of dogs and I'm struggling to think of any really horrible names, most of them were pretty common names really. 

Some of the more unusual names that I've never come across before or since were torgier, genie, stuka, mooky and micaboo


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Worst one I heard was Fugly


My Buck is often called Fugly his breeders sister said he was fugly and it stuck

I have a chihuahua called Monkey because when he was small my husband said you look like a cheeky monkey so it stuck. My husband also named a whippet Nathan and someone he used to work with had a chihuahua called Cuthbert.

A whippet we bred was named Flash by is owner which for a whippet is not that bad untill you hear him called out at the vets as Flash Gordon her surname was Gordon until she got married a few years ago.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I met a dog named Derek yesterday :lol:

People frequently either tell me what a stupid name Hiccup is, or just give me this look...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

wind1 said:


> I know someone who had a cat called Carwash. It was a wavy haired breed and they thought it looked like the brushes in a carwash, hence the name!


The cat in Willo the Wisp is called Carwash. 

Heard lots of names over the years.
Lots of Deefers and Ceefers.
Another Cooking Fat (shortened to Cookie).
A dog called Tumour. 
Three-legged cat called Kevin (as in Kevin Bacon - 'Footloose'). 

My stepdad's cat is called Captain Frunobulax the Magnificent.
Previous cats in their household were Helios Seven and Castigan the Deceiver.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

When working at the rescue we used to get a lot of x racers called either girl or boy. 

We had one called Robert, got changed to Rab or Oooh 
wabeee which made him super excitable! 


I had a foster greyhound called Hiy Sir, I changed it to Noah.

A rescue Malanois called Bravo, hated shouting it at first but it grew on me. 

A Yellow Labrador puppy called Ian! 

I suppose Kito is quite weird, don't know of any other Kitos.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Knew a horse called asbo


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

I know some that called their dog Kick.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

One of my friends dogs is called Skanker.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

A man with a female mastiff called Slice. Sounds horrible when he's shouting after it in a really gruff voice.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I wanted to call a dog Terra...but of course it sounds like Terror!

Also had a boss in the past call her dog Rhea. Which sounds fine, but my mind prefixed it with diarrhe- or Gona- each time she spoke about it.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Some human names work as dogs names we had a dog called Basil (already named) cos he looked like Basil Brush he was 13 so my parents didn't change it but it suited him! 

Sam was Sandy. I like Sam as a dog name, Max works too and Theo. I like Finlay too.

Inca was unusual at the time I got her but cos of Ben Fogle being on telly with his past black lab Inca it then became a common name for black dogs! 

I haven't met another dog called Jesse-Jay before. I liked the nickname JJ but wanted each letter to stand for a name that meant something to me! (He's actually named after Inca who was originally Jess and 'Jay' just cos it's one of my favourite names). He answers to JJ or Jay.

I don't like names like Tyson etc.. I was once walking Inca (b4 got JJ) and went down a narrow path, saw an older woman coming towards me, she saw me and Inca and shouted 'Rocky' I was expecting something like a rottweiler to appear but it was a little old Lhasa waddling along..lol!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We knew a Satan :001_unsure:.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> We knew a Satan :001_unsure:.


Oh yeah, I met a Lucy-Fur


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I once knew a dog of a particular breed that I assessed called Atticus.............


I have a cat called Atticus. Also had a Tullia, but she went AWO:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Button not to bad when its a small dog but when its an ex racing greyhound it is quite embarrassing.


My mum once had a collie x terrier when she collected her they told her they thought she was a dog so called her Flash then when they realised she was a bitch they renamed her Flasher. Imagine calling that across the fields needless to say her name quickly got changed to Lucy.

My William was originaly called Willie but was known to his friends as Big Willie can you imagine if he ever got out asking someone if they had seen my Big Willie


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Knew a horse called asbo


One of Rudi's brothers was named ASBO.

One of my main considerations in naming the boys was to pick friendly, soft names.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Dogless said:


> One of Rudi's brothers was named ASBO.
> 
> One of my main considerations in naming the boys was to pick friendly, soft names.


When Molly was younger ASBO would have been a suitable nickname! She was Marley from the film Marley & Me :lol:


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Not weird and not the worst But when Sally came to us (An adult rescue) I really couldnt stand her name at all! Too human and a girl I knew from a long time ago who I didnt like was called it. However we kept it as its probably all she was familiar with. Now im fine with it and it suits her


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Fleur said:


> And I actually know someone who called their girl DeeFer Dog  (you need to say it out loud  )


I worked with a lad whose dog was also called Deefor (slightly different spelling). And with another kid who had a JRT called Herbert.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> As long as you and the dog are happy to me it doesn't matter, Ok I might think oh that's odd/ stupid or weird but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Plus* I love unusual names*


I do too - but I wouldn't have a rude one. Not fair on the dog, anyone who has to hear you shout for it, or anyone who has to look after it in your absence.

My friend had a buttery cat called Ali (again you need to say it aloud to appreciate it).

(The butteriness has no significance BTW - just thought I'd throw it in)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kinjilabs said:


> Worst one I heard was Fugly


Yep - I knew someone who called their rescue dog that ("effing ugly"), but she'd only had her a week and she changed it to Beauty (or was it Bonnie - can't recall now) as she had seen her inner beauty and fallen in love.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

metaldog said:


> I had a dog called Grufty. It is midlands slang for Dirty, unkempt, scruffy. Never met another one.
> 
> The worst dog name ever was one in our village when I was a kid called ********
> 
> Weirdest ever is a toss up between Hale Bop and Wurzle.


Used to be a common dog's name at one time - and it was also a shade of brown. People weren't so politically correct then.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Used to be a common dog's name at one time - and it was also a shade of brown. People weren't so politically correct then.


Yes, famous Dam Busters dog .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

kare said:


> I wanted to call a dog Terra...but of course it sounds like Terror!
> 
> Also had a boss in the past call her dog Rhea. Which sounds fine, but *my mind prefixed it with diarrhe- or Gona- each time she spoke about it.*


We could be twins :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Not a dog but my brother had a hamster called Scrotum!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo was called 'Pop'


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Where we used to go training was a staffie called Dave
I now have a Thunder - so wrongly named [apart from her bum] but she has always answered to it, only problem is everyone hears it thinks shes a he
Falcor the crestie named after the luck dragon from never ending story
The first LH chi my husband bought me was called Shadow, because he literally was

My friend, being welsh, wants to call our next mastiff type Gelhert


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

metaldog said:


> I had a dog called Grufty. It is midlands slang for Dirty, unkempt, scruffy. Never met another one.
> 
> The worst dog name ever was one in our village when I was a kid called ******
> 
> *Weirdest ever is a toss up between Hale Bop* and Wurzle.





kare said:


> I wanted to call a dog Terra...but of course it sounds like Terror!
> 
> Also had a boss in the past call her dog Rhea. Which sounds fine, but my mind prefixed it with diarrhe- or Gona- each time she spoke about it.


I like Hale Bop it makes me think "Comet" super fast runner.

Its funny terra makes me think terra firma so back to earth for that dog, good for terriers or muddy dogs.

Rhea makes me think of the TV programme Butterflies- anyone old enough to remember that?

I guess it all depends on perspective, I have just revealed myself as an old TV watching Science geek (or at least I think I have


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I love unusual names...conversely I don't like hooman names (don't want a child turning up rather than the dog) or type specific/butch names.

Cheddar's name always generates a conversation, but I think it really suits him.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

People usually assume Io is either called low or ten... and the amount of times ive had to spell it for people :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

We've just had a 'Cupcake' come into the rescue, which is just horrible I think. 

We've also had a POL- Pick of Litter.........


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

When I was a kid, my brothers best mate had a JRT called Sniffy and then they adopted an older JRT when his owner died, he had been rehomed several times before they got him as he kept running away!! His name was Bother, he was just the best dog and luckily settled well with his new family on a farm.
I've come across a couple of dogs called Nipper, Im sure this name will have spent its time and disappear now too....


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinjilabs said:


> Worst one I heard was Fugly


we had a little black patterdale x called Fugly but it was a few years ago.

I brought her home and my kids were teenagers at the time. I was trying to think of sensible names...kids won and Fugly it was.

Friend of mine has a springer called bienchien( frnech for good cat)

Daughter has a collie called Effyn....as in effing dog. She brought a sickly scruffy collie pup home and her dad said..."What you brought that effing dog here for?" name stuck.


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I knew someone who called their dog Tw*thound. It was an affectionate name though, unsure if it was it's proper name.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

CheddarS said:


> I love unusual names...conversely I don't like hooman names (don't want a child turning up rather than the dog) or type specific/butch names.
> 
> Cheddar's name always generates a conversation, but I think it really suits him.


me too...I like different names. I heard a woman shout to her dog outside a shop.....poor thing was called Reject. I asked why she would call it that...she said it didn't know what a reject was so wouldn't be offended and it had been rejected and so hand reared.


----------



## PugJack (Feb 16, 2015)

On my travels ive come across A Labrador named KP. He was a rescue originally named Peanut (which is a much better name!)

Some unique ones I've come across: Moto, Blarney, Cougar, Crowley, Zephryrus, Gimli, Jeb, Tizzy, Dacia, Laser and Plum are all I can remember currently.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I heard the other day that a FB friend had a cat called 'Snatch' lol, made me chuckle


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I met a Texan couple who's rescue Golden was called CT. Short for Cut Throat as that's what previous owner was going to do apparantly.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> Rhea makes me think of the TV programme Butterflies- anyone old enough to remember that?
> 
> I guess it all depends on perspective, I have just revealed myself as an old TV watching Science geek (or at least I think I have


Ermmm............ yes, I have to admit I remember too. Wendy Craig played Rhea. I loved that programme. Wasn't her cooking legendary for being absolutely dreadful :lol:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Ermmm............ yes, I have to admit I remember too. Wendy Craig played Rhea. I loved that programme. Wasn't her cooking legendary for being absolutely dreadful :lol:


That's the one  I think even a dog wouldn't eat the cooking. I always wanted her union Jack mini.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I would not say it was a bad dog name but when I went to agility there was a Labradoodle called Abbie (or Abigail if she was bad) and it did give me a little chuckle but then I have a niece called Abigail.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Margelli said:


> I knew someone who called their dog Tw*thound. It was an affectionate name though, unsure if it was it's proper name.


lol. maybe we know the same person?lol


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> lol. maybe we know the same person?lol


Haha probably, or maybe not, as it may be more common as a nickname then we realise! :biggrin:


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> we had a little black patterdale x called Fugly but it was a few years ago.
> 
> I brought her home and my kids were teenagers at the time. I was trying to think of sensible names...kids won and Fugly it was.
> 
> ...


Chien means dog in french??

Chat means cat, Bon chat means good cat


----------



## zoemon (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got a BamBam, he came with the name. I wouldn't have chosen it but it suits him. (His Mum was called Pebbles)


----------



## Dobermutt (Jan 22, 2014)

Somebody at the end of my street had a Cavalier X Staffie - his name was ASBO. The young boy, on countless occasions, told me that his dog would ''have my dog''. The dog kept escaping and eventually ran away, they made no efforts to look for him but he was very naughty and certainly lived up to his name


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

zoemon said:


> I've got a BamBam, he came with the name. I wouldn't have chosen it but it suits him. (His Mum was called Pebbles)


Lol I have a Roborovski hamster called Pebbles! 

Her sister (now gone) was called Peapod.

Whisper is actually pretty gobby....... the rescue obviously didn't get to see her true personality! And I've not met any other dogs with the same name yet. I often get a giggle from people when telling her to be quiet!! I've had a few chuckles when using her nickname Wizzy too......... 

Teddy's full name is Edward James..... Yes am daft.

We have a 'Bluey' next door - a little Yorkshire Terrier - often think its a strange name for him.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

kare said:


> There is a weimaraner we have met once or twice at the beach called Dave.
> 
> Think the worse though was a guy calling to his retriever "Coon" Apparently he was a bin raider so they called him Raccoon! :blushing:


I so want to call a dog Dave,but seeing as my husband and two of my BIL's are called Dave maybe I won't, BUT if ever I am widowed I will get another and call it Dave the possibilities for conversations could be endless.

I know a chocolate lab called Wispa


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

The only bad name I can think of off the top of my head is *****, who was a black Flatcoat. Some racial connotations there! His owners were older than political correctness.

Some unusual ones have been Doody, Severus, Lynn, Leeloo, Flip (short for flipper, he apparently had massive feet as a pup), Chubby, Chocca, Stuart, Favour, and Teeny.
I've met a Mr Tibbs and a Felix before, and couldn't get rid of the idea that they're cat names!

On the subject of cats, we admitted a young cat to work recently with 4 legs but only 3 feet. The missing foot had had the umbilical cord wrapped around it in the womb, so fell off not long after the cat was born. 
The name of this cat? Gammy. As in "gammy leg".


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

When I was younger my neighbours had dogs with strange names. The lady across the road had 2 collies named Lollipop and Poggle. Our next door neighbour had 2 pekingese, one was called tealeaf (These dogs went everywhere with her including up and down her 3 flights of stairs every day, they weren't the walking carpets you see nowadays).

I know of a standard poodle called Roger, a lab called Dave and a belgian shep called Chaos. 

Nooka's sister was called Pumbaa as a puppy as she looked like a warthog


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess Zab is a weird name and i often have to correct people or really say the ' B ' in his name. 

He often gets called Sam, Zac or Zap 
But never met another Zab 

I know a Lab X Poodle called Chewbacca.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Mastiffy thing next door to me is called Rhino 
And my Aunty has a show cocker named... Thor :skep:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've known a staffie called Dinosaur.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've come across a few over the years with odd/strange/horrid names, these are a few I can recall:

A beautiful little terrier called "Peasblossom" shortened to Peasy...
A naughty little terrier called "Sh1tbag"..... :001_rolleyes:

Fletcher is named after "Norman Stanley Fletcher" a TV character from the 80's I think. Up until 3 years ago I'd not heard anyone else call their dog the same, now I know two others.... both of them are younger than my Fletcher so they obviously copied my idea!:biggrin5:

As a child, my first dog of my own, I wanted to call him "Puff" after Puff the magic dragon.... however, I could not understand why my dad would not use the name to call him in the local park.... this was in the early mid 60's. :skep: We ended up calling him Magic.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> I so want to call a dog Dave,but seeing as my husband and two of my BIL's are called Dave maybe I won't, BUT if ever I am widowed I will get another and call it Dave the possibilities for conversations could be endless.
> 
> *I know a chocolate lab called Wispa*


I know one called Minstrel - and she totally melts when you touch her! :laugh:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Where we used to go training was a staffie called Dave
> I now have a Thunder - so wrongly named [apart from her bum] but she has always answered to it, only problem is everyone hears it thinks shes a he
> Falcor the crestie named after the luck dragon from never ending story
> The first LH chi my husband bought me was called Shadow, because he literally was
> ...


I like that - but wasn't Gelhert a hound?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

missRV said:


> *Not a dog but my brother had a hamster called Scrotum!*


Stoppitt!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::lol::lol::lol::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Just remembered some non-doggy ones.

My school friend's cat was called Snog - Shag was vetoed! :lol:

We've named chickens various odd names over the years, including a gammy and a scabby for obvious reasons. We also had a cockerel called [email protected] due to the fact he'd attack you when you went in to feed them.

For some reason we named a cockerel Granko Tipswanevic.......a mixture of two totally unrelated sportsmen...

My budgie is called Boosh


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I know one called Minstrel - and she totally melts when you touch her! :laugh:


The cat up the road form my mums is called Minstrel, named because she is black and white.

Fair few Dave or David around here, at least a couple are girl dogs. One gentleman calls every dog he has (they have been adult rehomes) Tilly regardless of sex, he starts off with what ever name they have come with but because his first dog was called Tilly he just can`t get over calling a dog by a different name. Actually now I think about that is a bit sad in the proper sense of the word, I have gone and depressed myself for the rest of the day now thinking about him and all his Tilly`s!!


----------



## blossomsuz (Jun 18, 2013)

I really like unusual names for pets 

We have Doug and Daisy (Pug crosses)
Bella, Suki and Meisha (Burmese) Suki and Bella came with their names.
Dave and Monty (Royal Pythons) hubby named Monty 
and Roary (House rabbit)

I know a pug called Dobby which I think is brill!

My mums three legged cat is called Beanie (I named him when beanie babies were all the rage!), my sisters HUGE cat is called Loki which is apt as he is a nuisance :biggrin5:

I used to work at a vets and we had a lady with two RR's called Frodo and Bilbo Baggins


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Not mine originally, but I have stolen the name "Ohno" this was said on a FB group, the person who's dog is called "Ohno" was asked why it was called that. Her explanation was that whenever she asked her husband for a dog, he said "Oh no". My reasoning would be "Oh No, not another one" 

Or I'd like to call a future dog "Tick" merely because I find it hilarious that I would teach the recall word "Tock"  So instead of "Tick come" it would be "Tick Tock"  (far too much time on my hands) 

I get a bit of flack for Pen's name. When we're mad at her it's Penelope. But when calling her (other than Pen) it's Pennie. And people are always like "You spelt her name wrong".. Nope I have an "ie" theme.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Harley and I met a Staffie the other day named ASBO!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a few weird uncommon names for future dogs but don't want to post them incase someone steals them :lol:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

our family poodle was called kinky  not a good name to be shouting on a beach when you're a teenager.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> The cat up the road form my mums is called Minstrel, named because she is black and white.
> 
> Fair few Dave or David around here, at least a couple are girl dogs.* One gentleman calls every dog he has (they have been adult rehomes) Tilly regardless of sex,* he starts off with what ever name they have come with but because his first dog was called Tilly he just can`t get over calling a dog by a different name. Actually now I think about that is a bit sad in the proper sense of the word, I have gone and depressed myself for the rest of the day now thinking about him and all his Tilly`s!!


A gentleman I used to chat to on dog walks for many years always had two - a dog and a bitch. The dogs were always Peter, and the bitches were always Fidget - various breeds, but same names


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just remembered (how did I forget?). There was a lady in the vet's once with a substantial EBT on her knee - it was called Bunty!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> The cat up the road form my mums is called Minstrel, named because she is black and white.
> 
> Fair few Dave or David around here, at least a couple are girl dogs. One gentleman calls every dog he has (they have been adult rehomes) Tilly regardless of sex, he starts off with what ever name they have come with but because his first dog was called Tilly he just can`t get over calling a dog by a different name. Actually now I think about that is a bit sad in the proper sense of the word, I have gone and depressed myself for the rest of the day now thinking about him and all his Tilly`s!!


My Grandma had several cairns and then a scroaty terrier all named Charlie, she was in 70's and 80's when Charlie mkII and mkIII came along and she quite sensibly said it made her life easier to remember the dog was called Charlie and they didn't know any better and lived the life of Riley with her


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Just remembered (how did I forget?). There was a lady in the vet's once with a substantial EBT on her knee - it was called Bunty!


An excellent name......although my father once told me it was a cats name.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I interchange Wilf with Filth. He answers to both happily.

I know of a rescue cat with three legs called Tripod and Wilf's friend is a rottie called Alan (after Alan Shearer). 

My gran had a dog called Twinky Winky and my mad gambling aunt had a dog called Carl. I work with a man called Carl.


----------



## Tazer (Jan 1, 2015)

I think Highfield has to be one of the names I like least that I've come across lately. 
There is a guide dog owner and both the owner and dog are called Eric, I mean what were the odds of that?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not about a dog I know but reading this thread started me thing about The Jasper Carrott Show when he was talking about the cat called Lollipop....hilarious.


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Fleur said:


> And I actually know someone who called their girl DeeFer Dog  (you need to say it out loud  )


My boy is called Deefa!!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The more I think about this, the more I'm getting a memory back...a memory of meeting a Jack Russell called 'F*cker' .


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> My Great Great (possibly Great again, not sure!) Grandad had a horse of the same name! It wasn't construed as racist back then though, I don't think.
> 
> Sadly it is racist and was then. Just because no one said or did anything about it doesn't make it not racist


----------

